# Barney Ross, boxing great and greatest Jewish boxer ever



## Stickgrappler

Didn't have a chance to post last night to here, yesterday would've been Barney Ross' 105th Birthday

He was one of Boxing's Greats, the Undisputed Champion in 3 different weight divisions, and has the distinction of being the  Greatest Jewish boxer ever.

My friend, Douglas Century, wrote a biography on Ross. He posted some comments about Ross which I've archived to my site

Today would ve been Barney Ross 105th birthday Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps

Also, an earlier entry to my site -  a distillation of Ross' boxing tips from his out-of-print/hard-to-find book, Fundamentals of Boxing:

BOXING The Wisdom of Barney Ross. Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps

Happy Birthday Barney Ross!



p.s. Sly Stallone used Barney Ross' name for his character from The Expendables movie series


----------



## Tez3

Thank you for that, much appreciated.


----------



## donald1

happy birthday dov-ber rasofsky, yom huledet sameach!


----------



## Transk53

Cool, you're dynamite SG. Thanks for posting this


----------



## Xue Sheng

Barney Ross


----------



## Buka

Stickgrappler, you rock. Always been a fan of Barney Ross. My dad saw him fight.

But for my money, Benny Leonard was the greatest Jewish boxer that ever lived. (Dad saw him, too.) 

Love the stuff you post, brother.


----------

